# Oil pressure problem after timing chain replacement



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi all, I have a 06 4.0 Frontier, I recently had the timing chain replaced with the guides and tensioners, at first start up the truck sounded great I took it for a spin and the oil pressure gauge was in the middle after stop and go in traffic the oil pressure never went back up and the oil pressure light came on my engine made a rattling sound like the timing chains again. Idk if it's losing pressure or what's going on. Any ideas? Could the oil pump have gone out? That would be a crazy coincidence, can this come from the timing chain cover not being correctly sealed? Thanks guys


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are several O-rings that have to be replaced during chain assembly replacement. Maybe one of them is not installed properly or never was replaced.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

What's the oil level on the dipstick? Are you useing a Nissan OiL Filter? If not which brand of filter are you useing?


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

O-rings? For the timing chain, all I know is the timing chain was replaced, the tensioners and they had gaskets on the back, and the guides, not sure which O-rings, we used good sealer for the timing chain gasket. Also the dip stick is about half way between full and low, the oil filter I believe is some kind of autozone filter, what makes me think it's nothing like the filter or oil is the truck never had a oil pressure light ever come on before this repair


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

AZ,

The rattleing sound and Oil Light confirm each other that it is a Low Oil Pressure problem.

Did the Mechanic have some leftover Parts? Did Nissan do the work? If Nissan did the work,, then you've got a Warranty, if not, then the job needs to be opened up and checked out.

I had a low oil pressure on a large engine motorbike that was caused by a Non OE fram Filter. I didn't find out it was the filter until too late. So I had to get a Top End done on that engine. I'll repeat the Mantra, Use a Nissan Oil Filter on Nissan's.

Something is causeing a Low Oil Pressure. So you need to backtrack and note what serviceing was done prior to Low Oil Pressure. If the Oil is midway between the Low and Full mark's on theDipstick,, then that would indicate Oil Loss, if the oil level prior to the problem was at the full mark.

If it were me, I'd take it to Nissan, and hope for the best, cause that Rattleing is noise from the Engine Top Side, not getting enough oil to keep thing's lubricated, which will result in Rapid Wear, like Ring's, Valve Train, Etc Etc. 

In other word's Prompt Action needs to be taken to get this problem Identified and Corrected, before Serious Engine Damage Results.

Good Luck,


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely I'm not driving the truck or trying to mess it up, I agree it's oil pressure, the weird thing is he first drive it was fine oil guage read in the middle and truck sounded great but I came to a stop and when I went to accelerate again I noticed the oil pressure wasn't moving it was On low and the light came on and that's when the engine made a sound, I turned the truck of within seconds.

What I'm saying is it's intermediate so idk how that happens, I do plan on taking it back apart and having a look unfortunately it wasn't Nissan that did the work I can't afford that.

Quick question should I try and remove the oil pan and have a look at the return tube and see if there's any gunk down there before taking the engine apart again?


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry to answer your question no parts were left over, every bolt was accounted for. Didn't have much of any oil loss during repair.'it was in need of an oil change so it may have lost some oil over the last few months, it did have a small oil leak around the timing chain cover which I figured would be fixed with a good seal job when putting that back on.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

If I understand correctly you used a Gasket Maker substance to seal the Timeing Chain Cover? If so,, do you think that some of that might have gotten into an Oil Channel? 

I'll have to differ to other's that have done this Maintenance as I haven't. I changed out a Timeing Belt on a Mazda Pickup year's ago. All went well, but after that, I didn't want to do that anymore.

It's good that you shut it down immediately, so I think that you'll probably be ok, till you find the problem.

I understand about the cost, for takeing to Nissan. However the Master Tech there, might give you an idea on what the problem might be. If SMJ comment's,, he might just know what it might be as well.

Take your time, and You'll get it figured out.


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks, and yeah that's what I'm thinking could be the problem, I'm in the process of removing everything again, I'll update here when I get any clue what's wrong


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

> at first start up the truck sounded great I took it for a spin and the oil pressure gauge was in the middle after stop and go in traffic the oil pressure never went back up and the oil pressure light came on my engine made a rattling sound


AZ,

After thinking about this some more; Since your truck at first ran good, but after a time, then low oil pressure. I'm leaning toward's something from the Work area on the engine migrated to an Oil Galley. It may still be lodged at the entrance or it may have migrated some where deeper.

You may find it,, when you open it back up, or you may have to use some method to clear out the OIl Galley's. Might be able to use compressed air, but never had to do this,, so I don't know.

I think that I'd put on a New Nissan Oil Filter in case the blockage is @ the Filter.

Good luck,, and let us know what you find please


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey I appreciate that, I had a bit of a family emergency so I haven't got around to it but definitely will check those things. Thanks again and will update


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

So today I ran a engine oil pressure tester on the truck and my readings were kinda weird, when first started it stayed up around 40 psi, after the engine warmed up it went down to about 10 psi, got the engine up to 2000rpm and my brother said the gauge went just under 20psi, can't see any oil leakege, didn't make any knocking sounds, ran fine but those numbers are absolutely off, does this help at all?


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Did it again with the engine warmed up already, idle was 11-12 psi, 2000 rpm was 20 psi..


----------



## NUTJ (Oct 1, 2015)

Sounds to me like the oil pump.

Not that it's related, I had a 68 VW Beetle that did that. Now Melling oil pump = no problem....


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

So start looking into getting a new oil pump?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on the back of the rr timing cover are some oil galleys that have a cover over them(one kind of looks like a gun), and they use gskts which can leak..


----------



## NUTJ (Oct 1, 2015)

azmattaz06 said:


> So start looking into getting a new oil pump?


Assuming you can get the oil pan off with the engine in the truck, it would be the cheaper thing to do.

From the sounds of it, the engine looses pressure during warm up, which is normal, TO A POINT.

I myself would try a new, high volume ( if one is available for this engine ) oil pump.

Good luck


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

SPEEDO said:


> on the back of the rr timing cover are some oil galleys that have a cover over them(one kind of looks like a gun), and they use gskts which can leak..



Which is the rr timing cover? sorry I'm no mechanic.


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

NUTJ said:


> azmattaz06 said:
> 
> 
> > So start looking into getting a new oil pump?
> ...



Thanks, the weird thing is yes it lost pressure during warm up but the one time the pressure dropped while driving, the truck had been warmed up.. Drove fine got to a stop sign and like most 06 frontiers the oil pressure dropped but never picked back up.


----------



## NUTJ (Oct 1, 2015)

PS: Take the new pump apart to make sure it is clean inside, no metal shavings or other crud....


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Real quick here's a video of my pressure test, now this is about 10 minutes after turning the truck on so the pressure hadn't got down to around 10-11 psi like before but on the 17-18 second mark is when I had it steady at 2000 rpm for a slight second. Let me know what you guys think. 

http://youtu.be/qztGIs_hKA8


----------



## azmattaz06 (Oct 5, 2015)

Drove the truck today, ran great oil pressure stayed in the middle and went down when I came to idle, oil light never came on.. All I did was change the oil and filter.. Could this have been the problem? I need to drive it some more to be sure. It it ran good


----------



## bkelly (Jul 15, 2018)

Good day I know this is an old thread.... but I was looking for some help with the same issue. I changed out the timing chain set and the oil galley gasket set. Still low oil pressure at idle. Starts with good pressure but then drops. I had severe sludge build up, I cleaned what I could of the timing chain covers (front and rear) did not open the valve covers. Any advice? How did your story end, did you find a fix?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Low oil pressure on the VQ40DE and VQ35DE engines is often failed by a failed cover gasket on the back side of the rear timing cover, as referred to back in post # 16 of this thread. Unfortunately, it requires removal of the front cover and timing set (which you just replaced) in order to get to the rear timing cover. On the 3.5L engines, they were removing the covers and replacing the gaskets; on the 4.0L engines, they were replacing the entire, rear timing cover assembly because gaskets weren't available (although, they may be available now, but I'm not sure).


----------

